
I.B.M.’s Chief Sees Technology Leading a Recovery - ksvs
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/06/technology/business-computing/06blue.html
======
mathewgj
traffic costs $78B per year, 67% of power gen capacity goes to transmission
loss!

